# will hydor eth 300w heater heat a 75 gallon tank?



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a hydor eth 200w in line heater on my 29 gallon tank and absolutely love it. Its not in the tank, its very accurate and heats the whole tank evenly despite when I let my plants get to be a jungle. The 300w Eth says its rated up to 80 gallons. Does anybody have experience using this heater on a 75 gallon tank- in other words, will it actually be able to heat 75 gallon tank which seems at the high end of its rating?
thanks


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, im not sure about the external part you were talking about, but it seems a 300W would easily heat a 75. the heater im looking at for my 150g is 250W, and its rated to 150g....so it seems 300W would easily suffice unless its a different design


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

The hydor eth is a inline external heater, it doesn't sit in the tank. It is rated up to 80 gallons, but since I usually don't trust manufacturers' ratings, i was soliciting real life experiences.



flashbang009 said:


> Well, im not sure about the external part you were talking about, but it seems a 300W would easily heat a 75. the heater im looking at for my 150g is 250W, and its rated to 150g....so it seems 300W would easily suffice unless its a different design


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I have used one on a 90 without problem. Assuming your room doesnt drop below 60 degrees, i think you are fine.

jB


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Kypros,

I agree with Jason, a 300 watt should maintain the temperature on a 75 gallon 18 degrees above the room average temperature. Here is a sizing guide I use.


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

yeah i'm sure you guys are right, i'ld like to use a hydor, they are really nice



Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Kypros,
> 
> I agree with Jason, a 300 watt should maintain the temperature on a 75 gallon 18 degrees above the room average temperature. Here is a sizing guide I use.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I think the inline heaters might even be more efficient, allowing for a larger water capacity then the accepted watts per gallon guidelines with standard heaters.

jB


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

I believe it I love my existing Hydor



Jason Baliban said:


> I think the inline heaters might even be more efficient, allowing for a larger water capacity then the accepted watts per gallon guidelines with standard heaters.
> 
> jB


----------

